# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Als deutscher Zahnarzt in die USA

## Smibo

Hi,

diesmal bin ich dran mit meiner Fragerei und ich hoffe einige knnen mir helfen  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab wahrscheinlich vor direkt nach meinem Examen in die USA auszuwandern und dort als Zahnrztin ttig zu sein.
Soweit ich weiss muss man einige Sprachtests berstehen und die amerikanischen Prfungen (Physikum und Examen) absolvieren.

Weiss einer nheres zu? Wie ist es mit den Kosten und was gibts noch fr Hindernisse?

Danke fr eure Hilfe

----------


## Panikmacher

Vorher musst du allerdings eine Ziege essen.

----------


## muelli

Wenn in einem Staat Zahnrzte gerade hnderingend gesucht werden, kannst du die State Board Exams dort nehmen. 

Ansonsten (=normalerweise) musst du einen 2-jhrigen Aufbaukurs fr int. dentists machen, um einen DDS bzw. DMD zu bekommen, der dann wiederum die Berechtigung fr die Teilnahme an den State Board Exams ist. Auerdem kann kein Amerikaner etwas mit dem Dr. med. dent. (Germany) anfangen!

Der Kurs kostet je nach Uni pro Jahr um die 50,000$ Studiengebhren, ist meiner Meinung nach aber gut investiert, da der DDS weltweit relativ flchendeckend anerkannt ist. 

Das zweite Problem (neben dem, sich in den Aufnahmetest gegen die Hundertschaften von Indern durchzusetzen) drfte natrlich die Arbeitserlaubnis sein: Green Card gewinnen, Ami heiraten oder Spitzenforscher in einem bestimmten Gebiet der Zahnmedizin sein...

Viele weitere Infos in den Foren von www.studentdoctor.net

----------


## Puschel05

Also ich hab mir die Bedingungen durchgelesen und es sieht meiner Meinung nach ein wenig anders aus:

Dr.med.dent wird wie gesagt nicht akzeptiert.
- Zuerst muss man Step 1 und 2 des National Board Dental Exams (NBDE) bestehen. Dafr bereitet man sich glaub ich selbst vor und muss dafr die entsprechenden Bcher besorgen (nehme aber an dass es eh der Stoff ist den man vom Studium her kennt.) 

- Das Bestehen des NBDE ist nmlich die Vorraussetzung um entweder an einem speziell fr auslndische graduierte Zahnis professional advanced english program teilzunehmen (welches etwa 2 JAhre dauert)und welches wahrscheinlich der cream of the crop berlassen wird, da pro Program jhrlich nur 12 bis 24 Teilnehmer zugelassen werden *oder* man bewirbt sich um eine Zulassung frs 2 oder 3 Jahr an einer der Dental Schools, die Auslnder zulassen (von denn gibt es pro Staat etwa 3 bis 4) -> an der Dental School dauert die Ausbildung ebenfalls 2 Jahre.

- Danach schliet man mit dem klinischen Examen ab, welches auch praktische Teile neben multiple-choice Tests beinhaltet, also an Patienten und Phantomkpfen .

Danach muss man sich bei der jeweiligen Behrde des Staates melden und die lang ersehnte Lizens "erbitten", und hier sind in manchen Staaten zustzliche Vorraussetzungen zu treffen, z.B dass man eine Vericherung fr Kunstfehler abgeschlossen hat oder hnliches.

Im Grunde dauert es also etwa zustzliche 3 Jahre, die auch kospielig sind, allerdings variieren die Kosten fr ein Studienjahr zwischen 20 000  und 50 000 US$ je nach Uni, also pauschalisieren sollte man das keineswegs und wenn man bedenkt wieviel der durchschnittliche Verdienst eines Zahnis in den USA betrgt dann kann man den Kredit schnell wieder zurckzahlen.

Grli

----------


## felixb

> Vorher musst du allerdings eine Ziege essen.


Schlanke aktion....  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Frederick

oha, hier ist ja schon 'ne ganze weile nichts passiert  :hmmm...: 
hat jemand von euch zufllig eine famulatur in den usa gemacht?
oder hat infos ber zahnis, die in die usa ausgewandert sind?

----------


## Rabbit

Smibo melde dich, du hast den Thread schlielich auch erffnet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lichten

Ich weiss nur, dass die deutsche Facharztausbildung in den USA nicht anerkannt wird und man eines der US Examen machen muss. Aber das gilt fr ein Arbeitsvisum. Assistenzzahnarzt ist man behandelnder Zahnarzt.. nur dass man keine Kassenzulassung hat. Die bekommt man nach diesen 2 Jahren.
Das habe ich von einem befreundetenZahnarzt gehrt. Wrde mich da aber nochmal wirklich umfassend erkundigen.

----------

